

Belkin Gadget Will Reveal How Much Energy Your Devices Use - GravityWell
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517671/belkin-gadget-will-reveal-how-much-energy-your-devices-use/

======
GravityWell
A point I found most interesting is identifying running devices via
"electromagnetic interference signatures". If it really is possible to measure
the power use of things like the microwave, water heater, stove, etc., without
attaching inline devices to each one, then I want one.

